# 350z convertable



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

What are your opinions about it??

I think it looks nice with the top down, but when the top is up..looks nasty...doesn't have the same 350z look in my opinion...itz better as a hatch


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

cawest said:


> What are your opinions about it??
> 
> I think it looks nice with the top down, but when the top is up..looks nasty...doesn't have the same 350z look in my opinion...itz better as a hatch



Most convertables are not as attractive with their tops up. Thats why they are droptops to put them ugly ass things down in the nice weather.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

that is true, but for example the BMW Z4 looks good with the top up and top down...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

cawest said:


> What are your opinions about it??
> 
> I think it looks nice with the top down, but when the top is up..looks nasty...doesn't have the same 350z look in my opinion...itz better as a hatch


Looks not as hot, but from what I hear they did'nt loose any body rigidity (stiffness) and may have made it even more stiff (in the sense of body not suspension)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

If you own a 350z convertible, you better never drive with the top up... ever... cause its ugly that way... as a hatch, hot, as a convertable, hot w/ top down, butt ugly with top up.... so store it in the garage( with the top down  when its raining... better yet, have the dealer put the top down and break the switch so it stays that way :thumbup:


----------



## FLZ (Jan 28, 2004)

*Z4?????*

http://members.rankmyride.com/BocaBlueZ


cawest said:


> that is true, but for example the BMW Z4 looks good with the top up and top down...


C'mon the z4 looks like a Dachsundt with no rear end :-O No offense to Beemer owners...........


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

FLZ said:


> http://members.rankmyride.com/BocaBlueZ
> C'mon the z4 looks like a Dachsundt with no rear end :-O No offense to Beemer owners...........



yea top up is not very attractice, unless some hot girl is driving it!!


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

The roadster has a feature a salesman showed me when I saw it in the showroom. When the top is up and you open the door the window lowers just slightly, when you close the door again, the window seals tight.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Top Up On The Convertible Is Growing On Me.*

Personally I prefer the look of the coupe model on the 350Z. Although the 350Z roadster is an awesome looking ride with the top down. When the roadster was introduced I was not a fan of the look of the Z with the top up, but now that it's been out for a while it actually looks pretty good with the top up. Yeah it took a little time for it to grow on me, but I like it. With the top up it reminds me of the old Porsche 944 or 968 roadsters with the top up.

C1 Bender


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

UofLsentra said:


> The roadster has a feature a salesman showed me when I saw it in the showroom. When the top is up and you open the door the window lowers just slightly, when you close the door again, the window seals tight.


thats great, and who cares?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*All 350Z's Have Auto-Sealing Windows*



UofLsentra said:


> The roadster has a feature a salesman showed me when I saw it in the showroom. When the top is up and you open the door the window lowers just slightly, when you close the door again, the window seals tight.


The coupe and roadster both have Auto-Sealing Windows for a two-step closing procedure to assure an optimum wind-tight seal at speed.

Now something the roadster does that the coupe does not is the passenger seat moves forward slightly when the top is lowered or raised.

C1 Bender


----------

